# Does he still have velvet?



## Betta man (Mar 25, 2011)

Okay, so I have a lot of experience with diseases, but this is the first time with velvet. So my male betta poseidon had velvet 2 weeks ago. I'm wondering if it's possible that he still has velvet? He also has been getting bloated when fed half of his normal food. He's getting extremely skinny and I can't figure out why he's not doing well. His water is clean and he is in warm water. I'm hoping to breed my new plakat male with my female, but Idk if I should move him... Thanks for your time!
Betta Man


----------



## Guest (Jul 21, 2012)

The one way you can tell if your betta still has velvet is shine a flashlight on his body, and if there is still some gold dust on his body, he still has velvet. I am not sure what to do about him being skinny. That could be caused by certain worms. If he is bloated then feed him peas. You could try feed just peas and any other veggie that is good for him for a week and see if that improves anything. I hope that this helps you and your betta gets better. Just do not fast your betta, as it could be dangerous to his health right now because he is skinny. He needs food but in small amounts.

When my biggest clown loach was sick with swim bladder disorder after she had recovered from fungus infection and ich, I fed her veggies for a week or so along with her normal food.


----------



## Betta man (Mar 25, 2011)

I've been feeding him small amounts and he got bloated. I'd feed him a pea and he'd get over it in 3 days. He's going down hill. He wouldn't eat at all when I fed him this morning.


----------

